# Mauszeiger spinnt [eigentlich nicht mehr] desöfteren rum...

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

schon lange habe ich das Problem, dass mein Mauszeiger plötzlich anfängt herumzuspinnen, und dabei innerhalb einer Sekunde Dinge wie zB Fluxboxeinstellungen total verstellt. Im errorlog stehen dann immer folgende Dinge:

```
Jan  8 18:18:37 gentoo psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 3 bytes away.

Jan  8 18:31:48 gentoo psmouse.c: Wheel Mouse at isa0060/serio1/input0 lost synchronization, throwing 1 bytes away.

```

Ich habe auch schon versucht, nicht die nvidia-Treiber, sondern die Standardtreiber zu benutzen, und darüberhinaus habe ich in der xorg auch schon versucht die Option "Device" zu /dev/mice o.ä zu ändern, aber ohne Erfolg.

Mein xorg-Eintrag sieht folgendermaßen aus:

```
    Identifier   "Mouse1"

    Driver   "mouse"

    Option "Protocol"    "IMPS/2"

    Option "Device"      "/dev/input/mouse0"
```

Meine Maus ist eine Microsoft-Maus mit 2 Buttons, Mausrad und Kugel (also keine optische Maus), und über PS/2 zum PC verbunden.

Was kann ich tun? Das Arbeiten wird allmählich zur Qual, da der Mauszeiger in seiner verlorenen Synchronisation unberechenbar ist, und sogar auch schon mal Programme zu Absturz brachte.

----------

## Donpasquale

nimm mal den isa mouse treiber aus dem kernel raus. der ist glaub ich mit der ps2 mouse nicht kompatibel

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hi,

unter "Mouse" finde ich nichts derartiges. Meinst du vielleicht den ISA Plug and Play Support?

----------

## Donpasquale

nein, da gab es irgendwas mit isa busmouse oder sowas

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Hmmm, sorry ich finde keine derartigen Einträge.

Desweiteren habe ich bezüglich des Problems auch schon im BIOS die IRQs auf auto gesetzt, da doch vielleicht irgendwelche Geräte durch andere beeinflusst werden könnten, aber es half wohl auch nichts.

----------

## Hauke

Hab das Gleiche Problem auch.

Bei mir ist es nach einem Update gekommen. Katte nVidia xorg kde neu kompiliert und dann nacher gesehen dass QA-Notice fehler bezüglich des NX_bits lieferte.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Dann kann es vielleicht an xorg liegen, da ich KDE nicht benutze, und das Problem auch bei den Standardgrafiktreibern auftritt, wodurch dann nvidia wohl auch aus dem Rennen ist.

Allerdings habe ich letzte Woche erst ein emerge -uD system durchgeführt, wodurch xorg durch die neueste Version ersetzt wurde, aber das Problem besteht weiterhin.

----------

## Hauke

Ich hatte dann xorg noch mal neu kompiliert und dabei tauchte eine Nachricht auf.

Habs leider von der Zeit nicht mehr lesen können, was genau in der QA Notiz stand.

Das ist bestimmt das Rätzel des Problems.

Werde xorg noch mal kompilieren und mir die Ausgabe in einen Datei schreiben lassen.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ich wechselte Samstags meinen Fluxbox Style, und konnte das Problem bisher noch nicht beobachten. Vorher benutzte ich "Cthulhain". Jetzt benutze ich "Results". Mittlerweile bin ich auch schon 2h20min online, und der Mauszeiger sprang bisher noch nicht herum. Kann ein defekter Style diese verlorere Synchronisation verursachen? Kennt sich jemand in diesem Bereich besonders gut aus?

Ich will mich noch nicht zu früh freuen, aber dennoch habe ich schon versucht, den Fehler absichtlich zu verursachen, indem ich wild am Mausrad herumdrehte, und dabei der Mauszeiger bewegte. Bisher ist der Mauszeiger stabil.

----------

## firefly

Hauke: normalerweise müsste ein blick ins entsprechende ebuild die QA-Notiz sich finden lassen (wenn sie scih im ebuild befindet) also nichts mit neuübersetzen  :Smile: 

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ok, zu früh gefreut. Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

----------

## AliBaba40

Kenne das Problem selbst nur bei den Synaptics Touchpad am Laptop. Habe es da nie in den Grif bekommen. 

Ich glaube mich aber zu erinnern, dass es bei normalen Mäusen etwas mit USB/PS2 Mauseinstellungen im BIOS zu tun hatte. Oder evtl. die Maus mal an den jeweils anderen Port anschliessen falls du einen Adapter besitzt.

Gruß Alex

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Also im BIOS gibt's nicht wirklich etwas, was man einstellen könnte, außer die IRQs, aber die habe ich auch schon bereits auf auto gesetzt, was nichts brachte. Würde es vielleicht etwas bringen, eine neue Maus zu verwenden?

----------

## Hauke

hast du DirectFB installiert?

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Ja, 0.9.21.

Ist das nun gut oder schlecht?

----------

## Hauke

emerge DirectFB bitte mal neu.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Gut, das habe ich jetzt getan, und führte auch revdep-rebuild aus, wie nach der Reinstallation des Pakets vorgeschlagen wurde.

Er meckert bei revdep-rebuild zwar bei einigen Dingen, die aber offensichtlich ohnehin nichts mit dem Problem zu tun haben (zB Emacs).

----------

## Hauke

Hast du die kiste mal neugestartet?

Was ist nun mit den Problemen?

----------

## musv

Hab dasselbe Problem. Bei mir besteht das, seit ich mir vor ca. 3 Monaten eine Funkmaus zugelegt hab. Seitdem seh ich öfters mal im Enlightenment das Einstellungsmenü, ohne daß ich da irgendwo selbst drauf rumgedrückt hätte. Bei der Vorgängermouse hatte ich nie vergleichbare Probleme.

Seit ein paar Tagen allerdings kann ich auch nicht mehr vernünftig mit dem Mausrad scrollen. Sowohl der Browser als als auch im xterm / aterm springen die Zeilen beim Scrollen mit dem Mausrad.

Hab den Kernel einige Male geupdatet, allerdings hab ich an den Kerneleinstellungen nichts verändert.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Das Problem besteht weiterhin.

----------

## Battlestar Gentoo

Offensichtlich treten aus irgend einem Grund diese Störungen nicht mehr auf. Ich machte aber kein Systemupdate oder ähnliches.

Scheint wohl irgendwie verhext gewesen zu sein.

----------

